

Bookboon: free ad-supported e-textbooks written by college professors - ashleyw
http://bookboon.com

======
ashleyw
Mathematics for Computer Scientists ([http://bookboon.com/uk/textbooks/it-
programming/gentle-intro...](http://bookboon.com/uk/textbooks/it-
programming/gentle-introduction-to-mathematics-for-computer)) looks especially
interesting.

